# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  Встреча в Саратове !!

## Ищущая Печали,,,,

Есть кто из Саратова ?  Я тут с подругой приехала, она тоже суицидница, она познакомилась с парнем по интернету , он оказался жителем этого города , потому я щас здесь.. 
Давайте знакомиться , и погуляем на Волге поплаваем.. Еще ищу Родственную Душу..
Я Настя 25 лет , тел 987-831-25-87...

----------


## R2D2

Привет, я то же из Саратова. Настя твой телефон не отвечает наверное ты уже не в нашем городе...
Если есть ещё кто из Саратова пишите [email protected]

----------


## skeptic

icq 44два6163один9

----------


## Mammy

Жаль,все Саратовские пропали...Я бы встретилась с кем-нибудь.

----------


## Больной на всю голову

пропали, но не все. Нас мало

----------


## Miha

> . Нас мало


 и это радует  :Cool:

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

я люблю Саратов )) недавно там опять побывала.. ночевала у автостопщиков )) так что давайте знакомиться !!

----------


## CRIME

Всем привет! Есть кто из Саратова, если кому одиноко давайте встретимся ?

----------


## Вика

вау здесь есть люди из Саратова -это радует) я тоже из Саратова

----------


## Больной на всю голову

Нас становится уже больше

----------


## R2D2

> Нас становится уже больше


 Аха... Плодимся и размножаемся)

----------


## Конституция

Была бы рада общению.
Можно и лично встретиться.

----------


## CRIME

> Была бы рада общению.
> Можно и лично встретиться.


  Вы парень или девушка ?

----------


## Qjuby

Будите встречаться зовите [email protected]

----------


## Балда

На момент создания темы я была в Саратове. Блин, почему меня раньше не было..

----------


## CRIME

Саратовцы ау есть планы на новогодние праздники какие нибудь: в кафе сходить, по набержной погулять и т.д ?

----------


## Victim666

если еще появится кто-то из саратова, отпишите, одиноко уж очень...

----------


## dea

Я не из Саратова, но бываю в Саратове периодически.

----------

